# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  New out of metro - AFTER NEWEST PACTH!!

## woodi002

I found a new way to get out of metro ;D like&comment pls

----------


## Freefall552

Cool video, can you shoot people through the invisible walls?

----------


## woodi002

in my glitching showcase 1 are methods in metro how to kill smb.

----------


## Freefall552

Great video! I love your c4 kill, haha.  :Big Grin:

----------


## cording12

nice vids great fun glitches  :Big Grin:

----------

